# 10 frame deep swarm trap



## crewdog61 (Oct 23, 2012)

Have made 3 swarm traps out of older 10 frame deeps do you need to just add 4 frames of old comb and lemon grass oil. I do have frames with pollen would it hurt to add a frame or two mix in with old comb?
Can you set up a deep fill it with 10 frames of older comb with LGO and have the same results? Looking foward to spring and trying some ideas out from all the winter reading that has been done. Other ideas from this form would be great on trapping bees. 
Thanks


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Melted old brood comb wax along with LGO may be a good trap lure. But pollen in combs is probably not helpful. Pollen in unguarded combs may attract pests instead of bees.

Seeley's _Swarm Trap_ study:
http://ecommons.cornell.edu/bitstream/1813/2653/2/Bait Hives for Honey Bees.pdf


----------



## Jim Koenig (Dec 18, 2009)

That is the set up have used to catch several swarms the last couple of summers. I have had about the same level of success with or without LGO or queen pheromone.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

Crewdog61: in my 10 frame deeps I use 1 frame old drawn out comb, and 7 foundationless frames. I go into baiting and hanging them in the HOW TO section of my blog. Good luck...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Have made 3 swarm traps out of older 10 frame deeps do you need to just add 4 frames of old comb and lemon grass oil.

The problem with four frames in a ten frame box is they will slide at an angle and fall in...

> I do have frames with pollen would it hurt to add a frame or two mix in with old comb?

It will attract more wax moths and pests and make the bait hive less attractive to bees.

>Can you set up a deep fill it with 10 frames of older comb with LGO and have the same results?

Sure. The only difference really is wax moths again. I like to just use one or two old ones and the rest foundationless with no comb so the wax moths don't get so much to eat...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use pollen frames and whole deadouts all the time. In my area the wax moths will move in at some point in mid summer if bees have not. Pollen combs are not a deterrent to bait swarms.


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

odfrank said:


> I use pollen frames and whole deadouts all the time. In my area the wax moths will move in at some point in mid summer if bees have not. Pollen combs are not a deterrent to bait swarms.


when I set up a swarm trap I use an old 8 frame deep 1 or 2 old comb no pollen if there is a cell or two with pollen I don't worry about it. I find if you go foundationless with the other frames bee will build across your frames more times than not and it sucks to do a cut out on a hive. Empty frames are important but to give then guidance and make them build strait on the frames I will cut wax foundation about 1 1/2" to 1 3/4 strips and use hot wax and glue the strips in the top bar of the frame if you go 1" or less the bees will chew it down and do what they want to. then I melt a little bees wax and put 10 drops or so LGO in the wax get a Q tip put 2 or 3 drops of LGO on each end then dip each end in the hot wax. you can have 1 strong bate or cut in two and have two good bates. As fare as the bottom of the box I put a 1/2 " rim then nail or staple a piece of ply wood with two 2 1/2" holes with hardware cloth stapled over them for good ventilation and a 3/4 " to 1" hole drilled under the handle about 1 1/2" on one end. About 9' to 15' in a tree the hole facing south or looking over water. You should have bee before you know it.


----------



## crewdog61 (Oct 23, 2012)

To all thanks and they are ready to go when a if it ever gets warm again two frames old dark comb in middle four new frames on either sides of old comb the trap has a fixed bottom the top is 1/4 inch over hang made of wood held in place by wire. 

Do you vent you traps? Some pictures that are out there have holes along the top with # 8 screen some do not have them just wondering.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do you vent you traps?

Bees do not seem to like drafty places. Better to have one small entrance.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

I use deeps and nucs. 1 or 2 frames of old brood comb, the other frames to fill are either foundationless medium or new plastic.
I use a single drilled entrance hole, and use migratory style covers top and bottom (flipped over to close the bottom entrance). 
If mice problems are anticipated I cover the entrance hole with 1/4" hardware cloth stapled in place.

Watching the Seeley videos of scouting bees "measuring" the box with a crossing pattern, made me believe that some open space in the box is attractive; hence the use of the foundationless -- to open the volume. Swarms haven't yet shown a clear pattern of attraction to cramped or open boxes.

Swarm build comb like crazy, so having foundationless in place is no issue, the also build out the plastic (which is always a problem getting them started for me). Just a few old brood comb don't attract much moth, not like a full box of it.


----------

